# [SOLVED] Building a PC (Beginner)



## DeadlyYuuki (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm new to this whole building PC. So I'm wondering what changes can be made in order to get the best PC out of it with the money I'm going to spend. So far I've been looking for gaming desktops, and then ask my friends is this PC is good, some say it's good some say it's bad, and everytime I look for one, there's bad comments, so I'm kind of frustrated about getting a new computer. 

I want this computer so I'm able to play high quality games, work, make vids, and maybe get myself a second screen.

Anyway here is what my friend thought of, but I want to make it even better. Budget is around 800 pounds without tax.

Build :

-Intel Core i7 3770K 3.5GHz Socket 1155 8MB Cache Retail Boxed Processor	

-Corsair 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600MHz Low Profile Vengeance Memory Kit CL9 1.5V	

-Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3H Socket 1155 VGA DVI HDMI 7.1 Channel Audio ATX Motherboard

-Asus GTX 660 Ti DirectCU II 2GB GDDR5 Dual DVI HDMI DisplayPort PCI-E Graphics Card 

-Seagate 2TB BARRACUDA 3.5" SATA-III Hard Drive - 7200RPM 64MB Cache	319641	

-Corsair 750W CXM Builder Modular 80 Plus Bronze PSU 3 Year Warranty	429987	42 in stock £75.50	£75.50

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a PC (Beginner)*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Everything is fine with the expectation of the HDD and PSU.

Do not get a HDD over 1TB as it may give you problems with the drive itself and Windows.

Corsair PSUs are low quality and should not be used. Stick with Seasonic or XFX branded PSUs. 650W will be enough.

If you want we have entire build guide here with recommended builds: Building - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building a PC (Beginner)*

520W minimum will be fine for a 660 ti.
SeaSonic or XFX for insured quality.
Same as advised above on the Hdd size.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building a PC (Beginner)*

660TI is in the same price range as a AMD HD 7950 
But which is the better card?

OP is trying to future proof a system for 6-7 years.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a PC (Beginner)*

They are basically the same in performance but it if you really look into the numbers the 660 TI comes out on top.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Building a PC (Beginner)*

Overall the cards are pretty close, the Nvidia card has the edge in my book because the drivers are more stable.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building a PC (Beginner)*

Ok for what Yuuki is doing does he really need a intel i7? or is he wasting money ? will a i7 help him future proof this system?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building a PC (Beginner)*

There is no such thing as "future proof" in the PC world. The technology changes way too fast. The best that can be done is purchase established components.
Both GPU's are about the same and, as pointed out by wrench97, Nvidia is noted for better driver stability.
A i5 CPU would be more than capable for gaming. A non k model is fine as well and possibly some savings involved.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Tyree said:


> There is no such thing as "future proof" in the PC world. The technology changes way too fast. The best that can be done is purchase established components.
> Both GPU's are about the same and, as pointed out by wrench97, Nvidia is noted for better driver stability.
> A i5 CPU would be more than capable for gaming. A non k model is fine as well and possibly some savings involved.


Ok that's what I thought aswell, had to make sure aswell.
In the long run would it be better to get the i5 or the i7?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a PC (Beginner)*

An i5 will be the best option. There really isn't anything different between the i5 and i7 line besides multitasking.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Building a PC (Beginner)*

The only difference between an i5 at 3Ghz and an i7 at 3Ghz is hyperthreading, which adds four "virtual" cores by allowing cores to run two threads instead of one. The vast majority of games gain run on two or three threads and gain nothing from this.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Building a PC (Beginner)*

And Cache size which will increase performance in some games/applications.
Is it worth the extra $100 no, at least not at the expense of some other components like a higher end video card.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building a PC (Beginner)*

So is a 650w PSU enough? and everything compatible guys?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Building a PC (Beginner)*

Looks good, 650w is plenty.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building a PC (Beginner)*



tanveerahmed2k said:


> So is a 650w PSU enough? and everything compatible guys?


I'm confused.
Is this build for you or for DeadlyYuuki?


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building a PC (Beginner)*



Tyree said:


> I'm confused.
> Is this build for you or for DeadlyYuuki?


It's for him, I know him so I'm just helping him.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a PC (Beginner)*

Build looks good to me then.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building a PC (Beginner)*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Build looks good to me then.


so shall I tell him on facebook that's the parts he should order? His not very active on the forum, you 100% sure that image/list is fine ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a PC (Beginner)*

Yeah everything looks fine to me.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building a PC (Beginner)*

The list, as posted, looks good.


----------



## DeadlyYuuki (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Building a PC (Beginner)*

Hey, guys I've finished building my new computer.. But when I link it up the a screen/moniter, it says no signal.. Is it because there's something wrong with the motherboard?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building a PC (Beginner)*

List the Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU you used.
Did you test on the bench first to insure all components are good?
Are there any signs of activity (lights-fans) when you push the power button?
Are you certain the monitor is good?
What type of connection (VGA-DVI-HDMI) are you using to the monitor?


----------



## DeadlyYuuki (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Building a PC (Beginner)*

Problem fixed! Sorry, about it! Just needed to post the HDMI cable into the graphics card I think..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building a PC (Beginner)*

Glad you got it figured out, thanks for posting back and good luck.


----------

